# Health, Fitness and "Training" forum?



## montage (8 Oct 2009)

Can we make the Health and fitness a "Health, fitness and Training" forum?


----------



## Shaun (8 Oct 2009)

I don't see why not - anyone else think it's a good idea?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## I am Spartacus (8 Oct 2009)

I thought it was ...? 
late again..


----------



## Noodley (8 Oct 2009)

Oh go on then......


----------



## Shaun (8 Oct 2009)

Okay, done.


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Oct 2009)

Look!
Even Admin defers to Noodley on such matters


----------



## Dayvo (8 Oct 2009)

Fab Foodie said:


> Look!
> Even Admin defers to Noodley on such matters



Well, he is bonj's right-hand man, after all!


----------



## Shaun (8 Oct 2009)

Fab Foodie said:


> Look!
> Even Admin defers to Noodley on such matters


----------



## Noodley (9 Oct 2009)

Nothing to do with me (again)!!

Here is my thought on the matter from a thread in Cafe:


Noodley said:


> I don't think there is a need to include 'Training' into Health and Fitness...soon we'll have "Health, Fitness, Training, Coaching, Education, Gym Workouts, Running, Gymball, Spin Class, Back Injury, Leg injury, Illness, etc" section....
> ....I'll have to change my name to Bonj3 before anyone will listen....



But in the interests of peace and tranquility...


----------

